# Reloads?



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I am fairly new to sport shooting and have a question about using factory reloads. I just got an auto ordinance 1911. While shopping for some ammo at my local gun shop they had some factory made reloads for considerably cheaper then even the least expensive regular rounds. I know my owners manual does not suggest the use of "hollow points, semi-wadcutters, or reloads". But I also know that most guns on the market do not suggest the use of reloads and most owners still use reloads. Would it be fine if I use the reloads or should I just continue to buy normal rounds? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Factory Remanufactured ammo is OK, someones reloads from a gunshow I wouldnt use them if you gave them to me. What brand were they?
Blazer brass cased 45 is still relativly cheap. You can usually find it around $15.00-$16.00 a box and they are no remanufactured


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would think you should be OK as well, I put a box of factory reloads through my 45 and it functioned well, I think they put that stuff in there more as a liability thing..they cant be held responsible for peoples reloading practices...meaning if somebody tries to give you a super hot load, maybe the bullets were not seated properly etc etc.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

factory reloads are just fine, if you reload yourself just fine or if you know the person doing the reloading and they know what they are doing your ok, otherwise dont trust em at all. if you are looking for decent cheap ammo, wally world usually has 100 round winchester white box for around 38 bucks, best deal i have found on new. good luck with your new purchase, my 1911 is my favorite gun to shoot out of my entire collection. nothing fits the hand as well nor shoots as sweet!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

a few years ago i got a few boxes 40 cal reloads at the niles gun show, nothing special. he had several different bullet weights and calibers. i mean, he had a lot of choices and this guy did all the reloads himself. they looked good and everything was in a plain white box. almost every one of those failed to have enough recoil to cycle the slide of my pistol. i bet if i look i still have what remains down in the basement somewhere. i will never buy someone elses reloads again.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

speaking of gunshow reloads i have heard from a couple reliable sources that some will go to a range and collect brass and either load it or sell it at gunshows, hard to tell how many times it had been fired or what kind of junk it is, i would never buy a reload or brass from a gunshow


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

ezbite said:


> a few years ago i got a few boxes 40 cal reloads at the niles gun show, nothing special. he had several different bullet weights and calibers. i mean, he had a lot of choices and this guy did all the reloads himself. they looked good and everything was in a plain white box. almost every one of those failed to have enough recoil to cycle the slide of my pistol. i bet if i look i still have what remains down in the basement somewhere. i will never buy someone elses reloads again.


You are lucky that the rds were underloaded and not overloaded.
Here is what happened to a Springfield INC M1 Garand that was fired with reloads bought at a gunshop !
I suspect these rds may have been loaded with pistol powder


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I called the gun shop to see what kind of ammo it is. They are Ultramax Semi-wadcutters, 200GR. I hope the 200GR is enough to cycle the ammo through. Also has any one put semi-wadcutters through their .45?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

UltraMax wouldnt be my first choice for ammo but is safe. 200 grain bullet is fine . Wad cutters may or may not want to feed in your 1911.If this is a brand new pistol I would feed nothing in it besides FMJ until it is broke in, around 500 rds. Like I said before new manufactured Blazer brass cased ammo is $15.00 -$16.00 a box at Wal Mart. 230 grain FMJ bullett. Great range ammo. I have used it many many times in my 1911


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Only factory reloads I have ever tried is Blackhills in 223, I like them much better than any factory fresh stuff I have tried. I would never never consider trying any regular persons reloades. 
Orlando, whats the story on the M1 Garand? Any damage other than the stock? That rifle has a rather small window of components that can be used for reloading, Powders, Bullet weights etc. Looks like someone hit the stock with a table saw after the "fun" was over.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

jacmec said:


> I called the gun shop to see what kind of ammo it is. They are Ultramax Semi-wadcutters, 200GR. I hope the 200GR is enough to cycle the ammo through. Also has any one put semi-wadcutters through their .45?


200 gr refers to the bullet weight so you shouldn't have any issues with your gun cycling the 200 gr ammo. Most .45's manufactures recommend round nose bullets as they cycle better than other types. The .45, 1911 was designed to shoot 230 gr round nose bullets. Semi wad cutters have a tendency to catch on the feed ramp and fail to load correctly. Try a few and see what your gun likes. My .45 will shoot round nose and jacketed hollow points without any problems. As far as re-loads go, I make my own and wouldnt trust anyone to make them for me. Some gun warranties would be voided if re-loads are used. Some MFGs dont recommend re-loads in their guns just as a CYA.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

It was a Springfield Inc Garand. The stock is the result of the explosion. Wasnt fired out of battery as bolt was locked in place after blow up and had to be opened with a hammer. Bottom of brass case was blown out. 
Garands do has specific powder and pressure curve but this isnt a result of wrong rifle powder. At most that could possibly result in a bent Op Rod or at worst a cracked reciever heel. This is a catastrophic failure, parts of the stock were blown 35 ft away, bolt broken Luckily no one was seriously injured. I suspect ammo may have been loaded with pistol powder.
He sent the rifle back to Springfield for them to inspect. They said no parts are safe to reuse and explosion was a result of unidentifiable powder used in reloads


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Orlando said:


> It was a Springfield Inc Garand. The stock is the result of the explosion. Wasnt fired out of battery as bolt was locked in place after blow up and had to be opened with a hammer. Bottom of brass case was blown out.
> Garands do has specific powder and pressure curve but this isnt a result of wrong rifle powder. At most that could possibly result in a bent Op Rod or at worst a cracked reciever heel. This is a catastrophic failure, parts of the stock were blown 35 ft away, bolt broken Luckily no one was seriously injured. I suspect ammo may have been loaded with pistol powder.
> He sent the rifle back to Springfield for them to inspect. They said no parts are safe to reuse and explosion was a result of unidentifiable powder used in reloads


Ouch, I'm glad the guy wasn't hurt (or worse). Over the years I have owned a couple of the S.A. inc. Garands with no issues,


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Deadwood said:


> Ouch, I'm glad the guy wasn't hurt (or worse). Over the years I have owned a couple of the S.A. inc. Garands with no issues,


Nothing wrong with the rifle,its the ammo


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I have been putting the blazer brass though it at about $18 a box from gander. But they are selling the ultramax reloads for $12. I didnt even think wal-mart sold hand gun ammo. The gun was originally purchased in 1992 and the previous owner kept it in great condition, but I seriously doubt that the warranty is even in effect. I will put some more regular rounds through it and then give the reloads a try. Thanks for all the help.


----------

